# Fruit Fly Food



## *RYAN* (Sep 17, 2005)

Once the fruit flys medium has dried up what do you do .... is there anyway to loosen it up again or do i gotta go buy a new culture ?


----------



## Rick (Sep 17, 2005)

Just buy the medium. I buy big bags of it from www.carolina.com Mix it with some water in whatever container you're keeping flies and dump your flies in there. Soon you will have millions more flies. You can make it too but it doesnt work as well.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 17, 2005)

I have tried adding water into the dried up medium before and managed to loosen up the medium and "free" some maggots in the medium. However, the "diluted " medium produced far less ff so it is better just to make a new medium and transfer the ff from the old culture to the new one.


----------



## LGMS (Sep 21, 2005)

> Just buy the medium. I buy big bags of it from www.carolina.com Mix it with some water in whatever container you're keeping flies and dump your flies in there. Soon you will have millions more flies. You can make it too but it doesnt work as well.


Rick I just searched their site but didn't find a large supply of medium avail. What's the order number? Thanx.

Rgds,

Louis


----------



## Rick (Sep 22, 2005)

It's a three or so pound bag. Search on fruit fly supplies or something like that.


----------

